

John Hopkins Researchers Find Cheap Acne Drug Prevents HIV Breakout - chaostheory
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/Press_releases/2010/03_18a_10.html

======
rue
Unfortunate choice of words in the headline, perhaps a failed pun. Or maybe it
was just me. Either way, it has nothing to do with lesions: the drug seems to
deter or prevent the HIV -> AIDS transition.

------
maeon3
Maybe this combined with the stem cell transplanting can eliminate AIDS
altogether. All you have to do is stop it from spreading then get your stem
cells to to push out infected cells.

[http://digg.com/health/Man_appears_free_of_HIV_after_stem_ce...](http://digg.com/health/Man_appears_free_of_HIV_after_stem_cell_transplant_8)

